# * New Beetle Body Styling * ==VOTEX REPLICA SIDE SKIRTS $130 a set== NO PAYMENTS FOR 6 MONTHS! @ Optikwerks Fast Shipping Options, Great Customer Ser



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2011)

​


----------



## ambush_boy (Jul 10, 2011)

*hmmm*

i can't wait to get some of these real soon


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

** New Beetle Body Styling * ==VOTEX REPLICA SIDE SKIRTS $130 a set== NO PAYM...*

Any sales for the coming holidays or (Black Friday)?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2011)

billymade said:


> Any sales for the coming holidays or (Black Friday)?


no we don't run sales here because we keep our pricing rock bottom year around, I can tell you that pricing is going up for next year because costs / shipping has increased so pricing has to go up so if you want it at this price get your order in before years end.


----------

